# No more Uber in London......."over the company’s failure to ensure passenger safety" .....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/25/uber-stripped-of-its-london-license-in-huge-blow-dealt-by-tfl.html


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, I saw that on the news.

I'm not sure why the stuff theyre talking about makes a big difference. It's not as if a person couldn't substitute for a regular cabbie there.

I smell a political "fix."


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

They can operate during appeal, they'll bribe some more & nothing much will change its all about riders safety when the issue is human trafficking of drivers and drivers safety

For every 1 rider that gets attacked there's 100 drivers cabs have partitions for a reason & it's not to protect riders

I'd say half of rider accounts have already been banned & they just opened new anonymous ones if not their in their 3rd+ account especially the night shift

But writings on the wall top 5 markets are all somewhat regulated ny, la, San Fran, Brazil, London


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

The failure to do industry compliant “identity management” is biting them in the ass. What’s the point if drivers are using fake accounts and they can’t prevent it? This is a clear risk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/25/uber-stripped-of-its-london-license-in-huge-blow-dealt-by-tfl.html


O MY !

Wonder what THIS will do to the Stock ?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't believe this will make any difference. Uber has a habit of just ignoring the rules and laws that apply to everyone else but don't seem to apply to Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I don't believe this will make any difference. Uber has a habit of just ignoring the rules and laws that apply to everyone else but don't seem to apply to Uber.


They will be hauled off to the tower !

Off to Clink Street !


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

"TFL said it found that 14,000 trips had been conducted by unauthorized drivers who were using approved Uber driver accounts to pick up passengers."

How in the heck did they find that out?



tohunt4me said:


> They will be hauled off to the tower !
> 
> Off to Clink Street !


London could set up one of those stings and lure Dara to London and then take him into custody at the airport as he steps off of his private jet. Just like those Japanese guys did with the head of Nissan.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

😂 :roflmao: 🤣:biggrin::x3::hilarious::joyful: Haaaaaaa hahh hahahahahahaha. London says hit the road Jack, and dontcha come back no more!


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

I assume they had the list of all approved drivers and then compared it to all rides taken, the ones that did not match were done by non compliant drivers.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

People sharing driver accounts and getting around the screenies?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/25/uber-stripped-of-its-london-license-in-huge-blow-dealt-by-tfl.html


Next article will read, no more Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Next article will read, no more Uber.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber forgot to chiggity-check themselves before they wriggity-wrecked themselves.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> O MY !
> 
> Wonder what THIS will do to the Stock ?


This,

Business Insider: Uber stock tanks 6% after losing its London operating license: 'There is a risk that other cities could follow' (UBER).
https://markets.businessinsider.com...g-london-operating-license-2019-11-1028714120


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"This would be a nightmare for Uber, especially the fact that it's about 3-4[%] revenue impact. If you think about the ramifications here, this has been a back-and-forth between Uber and London. But 3-4% could come off the top line. I think [the] company's caught flat-footed by this decision."

Dunno about the rest of you but I'll be sleeping like a baby tonight.


----------



## Pink Cerberus (Aug 28, 2019)

It will get fixed and agreed upon.
UK will get some money.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Translated: "Uber's current bribe offer isn't high enough. Uber needs to raise the bribe it pays the city of London or they will stay banned."


----------



## Pink Cerberus (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Translated: "Uber's current bribe offer isn't high enough. Uber needs to raise the bribe it pays the city of London or they will stay banned."


We have a winner.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

The hypocrisy of UBER knows know bounds.

Safety of passengers is first and foremost their concern so Drivers are immediately locked out of the app and unable to drive with NO ability to appeal.

UBER gets to appeal the decision and continue to operate with far more reliable claims lodged against them.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, I saw that on the news.
> 
> I'm not sure why the stuff theyre talking about makes a big difference. It's not as if a person couldn't substitute for a regular cabbie there.
> 
> I smell a political "fix."


Not political at all. Those 14k journeys weren't insured. Its frowned upon over here. 


tohunt4me said:


> O MY !
> 
> Wonder what THIS will do to the Stock ?


Apparently $1 billion wiped off.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

This is big government ruining a good thing just Like in CA with AB5, politicians want their cut and are sabotaging freedom to work a flexible schedule, uber just needs to go on strike for a week a oppose all the meddling politicians, 1 week disable the driver app in CA and we'll see all the whiners who lie and clain they make $4 an hour beg to go online and all the riders beg for uber and lyft back............


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

this gig is on life support..


----------



## fredbauer1953 (Nov 26, 2019)

Is this an attempt to "protect" the London cabbies? It sounds like the ban of out of state drivers by NYC so they could protect the medallion owners.



dnlbaboof said:


> This is big government ruining a good thing just Like in CA with AB5, politicians want their cut and are sabotaging freedom to work a flexible schedule, uber just needs to go on strike for a week a oppose all the meddling politicians, 1 week disable the driver app in CA and we'll see all the whiners who lie and clain they make $4 an hour beg to go online and all the riders beg for uber and lyft back............


It seems that there is a concerted effort to hamstring the GIG economy. In addition to all of the issues with UBER drivers being employees, Jersey City, NJ all but outlawed AirB&B. Listening to the attack on Investors on the democratic debates it makes me wonder what has happened to the spirit of entrepreneurship and the idea that people WANT to work for themselves.

UBER has stated that it will work to overturn these outrageous laws (including a $640 "settlement" with the state of NJ). We need to educate our riders. We need to tell them that if they don't call their legislators they are going to loose UBER/Lyft. That will hurt because them because they will pay more for rides and have less availability of rides since drivers won't be interested in a new economy where they end up earning less.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

fredbauer1953 said:


> Is this an attempt to "protect" the London cabbies? It sounds like the ban of out of state drivers by NYC so they could protect the medallion owners.
> 
> 
> It seems that there is a concerted effort to hamstring the GIG economy. In addition to all of the issues with UBER drivers being employees, Jersey City, NJ all but outlawed AirB&B. Listening to the attack on Investors on the democratic debates it makes me wonder what has happened to the spirit of entrepreneurship and the idea that people WANT to work for themselves.
> ...


do you want 53c a mile 8c a minute?

Cause that's what you get when uber has no controls on what i has to pay us.

They just did another fairly extreme paycut effecting uber ChEats,

The next paycut is around the corner...

Honestly in the worst markets uberX pay is worse than driving a taxi is. And uber eats is substantially worse than delivering pizzas. Just think about that.

The customer safety issues on uber/lyft IS a big problem, clearly it is...

This "gig" being as bad as it is, relative to delivering pizzas or driving a cab... is proof uber can do better but doesn't want to. And i'm not saying that you even have to be a full timer either, i havn't gotten in a cab for over a week, and i probably won't until next week. I probobly will only work 2-3 nights a week for the forseeable future, not exactly full time.

Reality is that I make more money (in terms of what's left over after paying the cab company) on LESS FARES than an uber driver does factoring in gas and other expenses.

As a part time gig it's horrible and has been getting worse for the last few years.

If it dies it will open up opportunities. I may very well go back to being an independent owner/operator cabbie if uber/lyft disappear. In many places that will be a viable option. In many others taxi companies could expand, creating more part/full time opportunities for drivers. More than likely, there will be real true entrepreneurial opportunities for folks to start a new cab company.

Reality is that from where i'm sitting,

When uber/lyft die...

We will all be better off once the dust settles.

Because 53c a mile 8c a minute isn't worth it, not even if they give us a _free car_ to use.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> this gig is on life support..


*yells CLEAR and zaps Uber to try to get a pulse*


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/25/uber-stripped-of-its-london-license-in-huge-blow-dealt-by-tfl.html


Not done yet. They can still require a selfie for every ride. Did you ever take a black cab in London? Too expensive by 3x. They have been ripping off the public for over 4 centuries. Time for a reality jolt.......
Joke 'em. Ride share is not going anywhere.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm glad London told Uber to piss off. The excuse is safety, but really it's about all the BS that Uber pulls.

When Uber says "We had to rethink the way we do business in London, and we made major upgrades to our platform" that's like a stadium adding a speed bump in the back parking lot and claiming they redid their entire seating arrangement. What a crock of shit! I am extremely happy that London called their bluff.

And the drivers and pax will all be just fine. There are competitors chomping at the bit to replace the mighty Uber, if the lost license sticks. London is one of their most profitable markets - Uber is definitely the loser in this fiasco.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> This,
> 
> Business Insider: Uber stock tanks 6% after losing its London operating license: 'There is a risk that other cities could follow' (UBER).
> https://markets.businessinsider.com...g-london-operating-license-2019-11-1028714120


Uh . . . huh !



tohunt4me said:


> O MY !
> 
> Wonder what THIS will do to the Stock ?





Ubend R.S. said:


> Not political at all. Those 14k journeys weren't insured. Its frowned upon over here.
> 
> Apparently $1 billion wiped off.


Lower Stock Values Mean MORE MONEY UBER !



fredbauer1953 said:


> Is this an attempt to "protect" the London cabbies? It sounds like the ban of out of state drivers by NYC so they could protect the medallion owners.
> 
> 
> It seems that there is a concerted effort to hamstring the GIG economy. In addition to all of the issues with UBER drivers being employees, Jersey City, NJ all but outlawed AirB&B. Listening to the attack on Investors on the democratic debates it makes me wonder what has happened to the spirit of entrepreneurship and the idea that people WANT to work for themselves.
> ...


ROYAL KNIGHTS SLAYING EVIL DRAGONS.

" THE GIG ECONOMIC MESS"



Phil Lee said:


> I assume they had the list of all approved drivers and then compared it to all rides taken, the ones that did not match were done by non compliant drivers.


LONDON HAS SURVEILLANCE CAMERAS EVERYWHERE !

THE PUBLIC SPYING IN LONDON WOULD EMBARRAS EVEN GOOGLE !

MAKES THE N.S.A. LOOK LIKE BOY SCOUTS !

LONDON EVEN RUNS FACIAL RECOGNITION ON DOGS !


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

fredbauer1953 said:


> Is this an attempt to "protect" the London cabbies?


TFL hate us cabbies. This isn't political, its about 14k journeys being uninsured. 


Buck-a-mile said:


> Did you ever take a black cab in London? Too expensive by 3x. They have been ripping off the public for over 4 centuries.


You mean black cabs charge a proper rate and don't need benefits to prop up their less than minimum wage.. Unlike Uber drivers.... Dick


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Neil Wilson, the chief markets analyst at Markets.com said,

"London is one of five cities that combined account for about a quarter of revenues - so it's a big deal in terms of raw revenues," he added. "The problem Uber faces is that there is no shortage of competition to step in, so once gone it could be forgotten pretty quickly."

Ain't that the truth?

.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

*Good for London. Uber needs this. * Did you see where they suspect 14,000 fraudulent drivers. They are uploading fake photos to other drivers' accounts.

This is a big deal! Folks who could not qualify to drive for Uber are turning to fraudulent ways to drive. This makes all the legitimate drivers look bad.

In the South Florida market it is rampant. Each day I get a rider who tells me of a driver's who image did not match what was on the app or a different car. They drive recklessly making the rider feel unsafe.

I checked with an Uber Hub here on a visit and they say "you would not believe what we see, fraud is all over the place."

And what is Uber doing about it, little or nothing. Oh yeah, they send out email mailers on safety and take a selfie. Uber does not want the bad press on this.

What about spot check at the airport lots, events or anywhere drivers gather to check their status. I know Uber police, but this is taking all of us down. It needs to be corrected.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

So based on the updated legal terms and conditions in my market, Uber does not want to be considered to provide transportation to the end user as a service and only offers leads to drivers acting as independent contractors. It’s obviously a service to end users and drivers with a lot of moving parts.

Despite being classified as a Transportation Network Company.

Apparently this is a software quality design issue that did not prevent take over of legitimate insured driver accounts either with or without collusion? Somewhat fixed as a known problem but still resulted in 14k uninsured rides.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Phil Lee said:


> So based on the updated legal terms and conditions in my market, Uber does not want to be considered to provide transportation to the end user as a service and only offers leads to drivers acting as independent contractors. It's obviously a service to end users and drivers with a lot of moving parts.
> 
> Despite being classified as a Transportation Network Company.
> 
> Apparently this is a software quality design issue that did not prevent take over of legitimate insured driver accounts either with or without collusion? Somewhat fixed as a known problem but still resulted in 14k uninsured rides.


Okay, if Uber is now a "technology company" then they could of taken all the programming time to create a worthless Uber Pro with little or no monetary value to drivers and put it toward fixing these problems.

But the secret is Uber does not want to fix it. They want drivers on the road, whether real or fraudulent. Same with transporting minors, they want us to take them for the $$$ Uber gets.

Uber does not care about being an ethical, legal binding company.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> do you want 53c a mile 8c a minute?
> 
> Cause that's what you get when uber has no controls on what i has to pay us.
> 
> ...


if they paid for my gas & maintenance it would be worth doing x lol but until then xl only airport only or cancel cancel cancel let a 96%er who's driving for badges & stars get it

Anyone driving for less than $1ish a mile failed 3rd grade math or is literally starving or homeless

Fake accounts are easy to set up & buy, fooling the face recognition takes 1-20 mins so easy to exploit

Documents are easy to take as Uber Lyft is negligent in verifying them it's all robots & humans are way smarter than robots or a I which is nothing but a marketing term it's skip logic, if this then do that


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

The Smartest Guy in the Room

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/22/ubers-ex-ceo-travis-kalanick-has-sold-almost-1point5-billion.html


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fredbauer1953 said:


> It sounds like the ban of out of state drivers by NYC so they could protect the medallion owners


That is EXACTLY what it is.

That bit about uninsured rides is baloney. The reason I know that is because there's not someone out there checking each and every taxi driver's identity and license. How does anyone know if the taxi driver hasn't asked his unlicensed brother-in-law to substitute in for him??

They're not even checking that. They have no idea who's behind the wheel of any particular cab, or if that cab driver is properly licensed and insured. No freaking idea.

Have they started asking taxi drivers to take selfies? Noooo...

The government jerks there are getting paid off by the taxi companies and Uber wasn't playing along.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> That is EXACTLY what it is.
> 
> That bit about uninsured rides is baloney. The reason I know that is because there's not someone out there checking each and every taxi driver's identity and license. How does anyone know if the taxi driver hasn't asked his unlicensed brother-in-law to substitute in for him??
> 
> ...


First off hello.. And lol. The best thing about the Internet is there's no bar set for entry level. Indeed any idiot can post 'facts' that have knee jerked into their brain. You're in very good company here.

Allow me to explain how little old London Town works. We do indeed have teams of compliance officers at train stations, airports and temporary random roadside points. They check the road worthiness of uber/minicab vehicles, the vehicles paperwork (including insurance) and the licenced drivers information. Hope that puts this bit to bed for you.

Now on top of that Uber have been operating with a temporary probationary licence due to previous safety reasons. Largely not informing tfl or the met police of serious sexual assault accusations. Their licence compels them to inform both authorities when such accusations occur. Tut tut. Soo part of their provisional licence meant tighter scrutiny and a closer/more open relationship with TFL. Now for the best bit and no doubt the bitterest pill for you... It was Uber who pointed out the 14k uninsured rides to tfl. Oh yes.

To think taxi companies (what does that even mean in London?) have more than a few quid to out lobby Uber is well, hilarious.

Anyway poppet there's the facts but obviously feel free to ignore and be your usual wide eyed and woke self. It's so much more gratifying.. Clearly.

&#128536;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubend R.S. said:


> We do indeed have teams of compliance officers at train stations, airports and temporary random roadside points.


And they're not checking Uber?? Yeah, right.



Ubend R.S. said:


> It was Uber who pointed out the 14k uninsured rides to tfl. Oh yes.


So...

Uber finds that, reports it to TfL, and they get rewarded by having their license to do business suspended?

You guys over there are dumber than I thought.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ubend R.S. said:


> First off hello.. And lol. The best thing about the Internet is there's no bar set for entry level. Indeed any idiot can post 'facts' that have knee jerked into their brain. You're in very good company here.
> 
> Allow me to explain how little old London Town works. We do indeed have teams of compliance officers at train stations, airports and temporary random roadside points. They check the road worthiness of uber/minicab vehicles, the vehicles paperwork (including insurance) and the licenced drivers information. Hope that puts this bit to bed for you.
> 
> ...


1. How many of the 45,000 London Uber drivers do you estimate
are Full Time and rely on Uber as their primary source of Income ?

2. How many of the London Uber drivers do U estimate are Immigrants ?


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And they're not checking Uber?? Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> So...
> ...


Whilst some of you are every bit as dumb as your stereotype. Congrats.

I feel it might be worth following you for more shites n giggles. Hopefully you'll explain how it was the kurds who threw the US under the bus....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

2 Year Old NY Times article regarding London Uber Drivers

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/02/world/europe/uber-london-cab.html


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> 1. How many of the 45,000 London Uber drivers do you estimate
> are Full Time and rely on Uber as their primary source of Income ?
> 
> 2. How many of the London Uber drivers do U estimate are Immigrants ?


I wouldn't estimate. There is an app called bolt here, in direct competition to uber. Bolt claim to have 30,000 drivers signed up. I feel most, but not all Uber drivers, use other aps. Its a costly exercise obtaining a London licence and vehicle insurance can cost over 5k. Most drivers aren't part time if that helps.

Again I can't put a percentage on drivers being non-indigenous but the majority are 1st, 2nd or 3rd generation migrants.



Cold Fusion said:


> 2 Year Old NY Times article regarding London Uber Drivers
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/02/world/europe/uber-london-cab.html


The full article isn't available to me but I see where it was going. It was a topical theory that chose to ignore actual facts. Often the case.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubend R.S. said:


> Hopefully you'll explain how it was the kurds who threw the US under the bus....


Just one more reason a certain world leader should be thrown out of office.

Not a lot different from your guy in that regard, though.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Just one more reason a certain world leader should be thrown out of office.


So you do believe one fact then. I'm impressed. Maybe you aren't a grassy knoll conspiracist after all. Just a blinkered Uber lover...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubend R.S. said:


> Just a blinkered Uber lover...


And do you drive for Uber? Or are you just here trolling us?


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And do you drive for Uber? Or are you just here trolling us?


If they are the only two options allowed put me in the troll camp.

A question for you... Do you only ignore facts when they are incompatible with your baseless feelings or is it just a Monday, Tuesday thing?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubend R.S. said:


> If they are the only two options allowed put me in the troll camp.
> 
> A question for you... Do you only ignore facts when they are incompatible with your baseless feelings or is it just a Monday, Tuesday thing?


I have a simple solution for both of us. Don't bother replying, as I won't see any of your comments after this.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I have a simple solution for both of us. Don't bother replying, as I won't see any of your comments after this.


Damn so I'll never know....


----------



## fredbauer1953 (Nov 26, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Not done yet. They can still require a selfie for every ride. Did you ever take a black cab in London? Too expensive by 3x. They have been ripping off the public for over 4 centuries. Time for a reality jolt.......
> Joke 'em. Ride share is not going anywhere.


WOW do I agree with you. Like a lot of other new things, people will try to shut it down to maintain the status quo, but the merits of the case will eventually win out. See DVD's and now streaming. When the quality is better and the price is less, people vote with their pocketbooks. They override the elected officials when necessary.

We need to be our own best proponents by educating our riders when the chance comes up. At the end of the day they will make the difference by the way they vote.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

fredbauer1953 said:


> WOW do I agree with you. Like a lot of other new things, people will try to shut it down to maintain the status quo, but the merits of the case will eventually win out. See DVD's and now streaming. When the quality is better and the price is less, people vote with their pocketbooks. They override the elected officials when necessary.
> 
> We need to be our own best proponents by educating our riders when the chance comes up. At the end of the day they will make the difference by the way they vote.


Think I'll just stick to the idiots on the London forum from now on. At least they absorb facts...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ubend R.S. said:


> Think I'll just stick to the idiots on the London forum from now on. At least they absorb facts...


WAIT WAIT , Don't Go Away MAD..............


----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)

Too bad they can't bribe the politicians in UK


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Ubend R.S. said:


> TFL hate us cabbies. This isn't political, its about 14k journeys being uninsured.
> 
> You mean black cabs charge a proper rate and don't need benefits to prop up their less than minimum wage.. Unlike Uber drivers.... Dick


$200 from Heathrow to a nearby Hotel.
That's a rip off ........dick.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> $200 from Heathrow to a nearby Hotel.
> That's a rip off ........dick.


Just because you say it don't make it true. A nearby hotel, yeah. Black cabs are £4 a mile guv. Do the math... Tw*t


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Ubend R.S. said:


> Just because you say it don't make it true. A nearby hotel, yeah. Black cabs are £4 a mile guv. Do the math... Tw*t


You're defending the undefendable. You guys are history you're done stick a fork in you.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You're defending the undefendable. You guys are history you're done stick a fork in you.


I know irony is often lost on you guys but that right there is where it's at.

We'll be here long after the 'indefensible' turn out the lights and post the keys through the door. Enjoy the ride bud.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Ubend R.S. said:


> I know irony is often lost on you guys but that right there is where it's at.
> 
> We'll be here long after the 'indefensible' turn out the lights and post the keys through the door. Enjoy the ride bud.


Black cabs charge $5.12/mile.
I know the British consider 40 miles a long drive, but in the U.S. we will drive 40 miles for brunch.

You can't compete with someone providing a similar service for half the cost.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Black cabs charge $5.12/mile.
> I know the British consider 40 miles a long drive, but in the U.S. we will drive 40 miles for brunch.
> 
> You can't compete with someone providing a similar service for half the cost.


I've no idea what your talking about... so that makes two of us.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Neil Wilson, the chief markets analyst at Markets.com said,
> 
> "London is one of five cities that combined account for about a quarter of revenues - so it's a big deal in terms of raw revenues," he added. "The problem Uber faces is that *there is no shortage of competition to step in*, so once gone it could be forgotten pretty quickly."
> 
> Ain't that the truth?


Well that didn't take long. Here come the Indians:



> https://www.livemint.com/companies/...uber-licence-gets-revoked-11574779749527.html


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Ola!


----------



## FaaaUber (Feb 18, 2016)

fredbauer1953 said:


> Is this an attempt to "protect" the London cabbies? It sounds like the ban of out of state drivers by NYC so they could protect the medallion owners.
> 
> 
> It seems that there is a concerted effort to hamstring the GIG economy. In addition to all of the issues with UBER drivers being employees, Jersey City, NJ all but outlawed AirB&B. Listening to the attack on Investors on the democratic debates it makes me wonder what has happened to the spirit of entrepreneurship and the idea that people WANT to work for themselves.
> ...


Ok Dara.&#129322;


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> O MY !
> 
> Wonder what THIS will do to the Stock ?


IMO while large and significant, London is too localized a market compared to the US, India and other global markets. That 6% is probably temporary trend, like make it dip a day or two. IMO any long lasting impact from London alone is unlikely unless it triggers larger markets like NYC and SF. Besides, Uber is already working OT to over compensate for its stock's downward trend with all of it's exotic, global IT driverless car ventures. So stop trying to distract them on here for the love of God. :laugh:


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

I sincerely hope Rideshare would disappear in every city. It's been a modern day Slavery for the drivers. Rideshare also made passengers more entitled and cheap. It's also been a nightmare for the Cab companies who are considered to be legitimate business. 

London Taxi Hooligans today. Vegas Taxi Cartel and New York Taxi Mafia next. Just watch. 

FYI: I'm a part time Vegas Cabbie.


----------



## gullett2006 (Nov 25, 2019)

it basically had to do with drivers having no insurance and or not enough insurance and or letting other people drive on their accounts ....so that was the two main reasons why London said no more Uber... and I can't blame them for that... how in the hell are you going to run around with somebody in your car and not have any insurance on the car or not enough insurance if you're in an accident.... and certainly why would you let somebody run around with your identity as if you were the driver in that Uber car ....so to me the drivers over there got what they got because they did what they did....but not all of them are to blame.... and I feel sorry for the good ones.... but it only takes a few to ruin it for the masses.....


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

gullett2006 said:


> it basically had to do with drivers having no insurance and or not enough insurance and or letting other people drive on their accounts ....so that was the two main reasons why London said no more Uber... and I can't blame them for that... how in the hell are you going to run around with somebody in your car and not have any insurance on the car or not enough insurance if you're in an accident.... and certainly why would you let somebody run around with your identity as if you were the driver in that Uber car ....so to me the drivers over there got what they got because they did what they did....but not all of them are to blame.... and I feel sorry for the good ones.... but it only takes a few to ruin it for the masses.....


Here in London we have some serious requirements to be a minicab/Uber driver. Medical, criminal record check, map test, private hire licence and very costly hire and reward insurance. Dodgy drivers are always trying to circumvent these costs.
By sharing their Uber accounts they halve the insurance. Totally illegal and makes the second driver uninsured. 
The media is stating one, maybe two drivers didn't even have a licence. 
One driver had lost their licence due to child porn images on their phone.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Uber Eats will still be in London.
So just do that.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

boris just used uber as leverage for brexit :woot: 

get the cabbie vote and you can rule the island!


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

got a p said:


> boris just used uber as leverage for brexit :woot:
> 
> get the cabbie vote and you can rule the island!


Oh boy..


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> $200 from Heathrow to a nearby Hotel.
> That's a rip off ........dick.


i was in england last week, and unlike usual where i meet up with my dad at gatwick before taking a train to huntingdon - we met at heathrow and asked the driver who does most of the cabwork in my grannys' tiny town put pick us up in london. ride was 2 hours and a bit under 150 pounds i had checked uber just for fun and it quoted the same amount approximately for what it's worth.

yeah i dont believe the hotel was nearby and 200 pound by cab. unless nearby is 30-50 miles.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

got a p said:


> ride was 2 hours and a bit under 150 pounds


Holy sh*t!! That's a lot of money.

A little over 10 years ago, I rode the train from Gatwick to Victoria station and paid about 15 pounds.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

BAKAD said:


> Did you see where they suspect 14,000 fraudulent drivers. They are uploading fake photos to other drivers' accounts.












gotta do what you gotta do homie!


----------

